# Exchange for Carrera 2 S



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Can I ask whether people would think an exchange for a Porsche Carrera 2 S 2005 50k miles for my 2016 Audi TTS 20k miles would be mad? Also what problems should I look for in the Porsche? Thanks


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I would consider a 5 year old 981 S, but not a 997..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

performance wise wouldn't be a downgrade, but in terms of interior and equipment surely yes, IMHO


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It is also 11 years older and no warranty. The choice is yours but defo not for me for a millisecond.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

if it was me i'd look at the sale prices of both on Autotrader.

Also is consider how many miles you do a year? For example, in the RS i only do 3 to 4k a year as a fun car but if was doing a lot more i'd want something newer than a 2005 997


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

I am in the process of migration to 911 (992) right now and from my experience it makes sense to move to at least 991.2 Carrera S (bt 3.0) from TTS mk3.

991.1 CS (na 3.8 ) is a great car which sounds fantastic, however from infotainment point of view it's archaic. as far as performance - the proper power comes into life from 6000 rpm, so it's rather unavailable in daily driving.
991.2 has exactly the same infotainment system that TT mk3 has but only in Porsche graphics flavor. biturbo also gives the performance from low rpm. It may not sound that great that na 3.8 engine, but overall 991.2 is a better car than 991.1.

anyway, 997 would be too old for me.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

i Personally wouldn't, maybe a 2010 997 but not one of the early ones.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Definitely nooooooo way.

You're playing with fire and likely to get your hand bitten off on a Gen 1.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally I'd stick with the TTS.

My mate at work picked up a Carrera a few years back and it was a money pit.

Looked great from a distance but suffered badly from rust and anything needing done was eye wateringly expensive.

He moved it on within a year.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd keep the TTS as well. A car a few years old is light years ahead of a ~13 year old car regardless of the badge.

I read somewhere that a service at Porsche will always cost you ~£1k as they find things to do...I hate to think how much it costs to run an old one. Incidentally I feel that same about the mk3 TTS but it's 6 months old and I doubt I'd be considering it at 13  at least the dealers are primed to ream you slightly less than Porsche.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks all, I think you are all probably right. I still enjoy my car and the looks it gets. I think I'll hold on to it for now and save up for a newer 997 maybe. With abit of luck the itchy feet will settle down now that we are halfway through Jan and my wife can breath a sigh of relief!!


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

A full detail etc might help!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Remap? New wheels?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

A respray ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

718 Cayman S? The early ones are now starting to look good price wise or as I discovered, financing a new one isn't as expensive as I thought it would be. I drove one last year and it was in another league compared to my TTS. I'm seriously considering ordering a GTS at the end of this year and of course, Porsche still sell cars with manual gearboxes


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I would seriously consider the exchange as older Porches are going up in value and mechanically can last a long time. Also a good independent mechanic with experience could be reasonable as Porches are relatively easy to work on relative to the cramed area of the TT. Obviously the car would have to be in reasonable nick and you have the funds to keep it in good condition.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> I would seriously consider the exchange as older Porches are going up in value and mechanically can last a long time. Also a good independent mechanic with experience could be reasonable as Porches are relatively easy to work on relative to the cramed area of the TT. Obviously the car would have to be in reasonable nick and you have the funds to keep it in good condition.


You obviously don't know what you're going on about :lol:

A good independent mechanic would probably tell you not to be an idiot to even think about it 

It's only the air cooled stuff that is worth collecting...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Would probably hold its value better over a twenty year period but that's about it.

I love smoking old porkas, they pull up next to you so sure of themselves. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> I love smoking old porkas


Yep, that's about the story of it with a Gen 1 :lol:

Do you mean it will hold it's value in scrap in about 20yrs time


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

i like smoking new ones


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok so I test drive the Porsche (looks lovely from the outside) but it just didn't do it for me on the inside. I definitely need to go younger and therefore up my budget. It did make me happier with my current car only thing is id like to do something to freshen it up?? Any suggestions, wheel refurb for a few scuffs is on the list but I'd like to alter the exterior make it abit more aggressive looking especially the rear.....


----------



## kamrantts (Jan 15, 2019)

Even the modern Porsche interior pales in comparison to the TT interior from what i've heard.

Obv mechanically, the 911 is in a different league though...


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the guidance Leopard :lol: Maybe he should exchange it for an older air cooled Porche


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kamrantts said:


> Even the modern Porsche interior pales in comparison to the TT interior from what i've heard.


No, you've written that the wrong way round



kamrantts said:


> Obv mechanically, the 911 is in a different league though...


Yep, that's right  The M96 happens to be the worst engine Porsche probably ever made :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Thanks for the guidance Leopard :lol: Maybe he should exchange it for an older air cooled Porche


It's a pleasure, glad to be of help


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I've a 997.2 Carrera S with PDK and a mk3 TTS for my daily. The raw power in the 911 and the roar of the flat 6 3.8 engine is hard to explain but it makes me smile every time I drive it. The TTS is more refined and has better tech.

If you do decide to go for a gen 1 then personally I'd look for one that has had an engine build by someone respectable like Hartech. I'd also recommend a PPI (pre purchase inspection) by an independent specialist so you know what you are buying. It's easy to rack up 4 figure bills if you buy a lemon.

When I look at the servicing/parts costs for Audi, everything seems really cheap after nearly 8 years of Porsche ownership!

If you buy the right car they can be straightforward to maintain with many jobs DIY. Look for a good history and don't be put off by higher mileage car if it has been well cared for.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

digital_dreamer said:


> i like smoking new ones


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

I need to get clarifiy this first , I love my MK3 RS to bits. Everything about it, the look and tech and of course that peach of an engine.

However I went along with a mate who was in the process of buying a car a few weeks ago. 
While at the dealership got talking to a salesman and basically mentioned to him that I couldn't understand what the fuss around 911's is and why people go on about them?

Next thing I was having a test drive in a 997.2 S PDK expecting not much.

Well, how wrong was I, the drive, handling and feeling was completely something that I have never experienced.
I hated myself for it and more so since haven't been able to shake it off.

Secretly been eyeing up the older 993 models and am seriously thinking as much as I love my RS, life is short so perhaps I should scratch this itch..... - hoping it will pass!

Fingers crossed, feel free to talk me out of it chaps!!


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Do it. The 997.2 is a future classic, a real drivers car. Make sure you get PDK and Sports Chrono+ as an option. The sports exhaust is must have too, but can be added later. Have a look at 911uk.com as it's a brilliant resource.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

AceVentura said:


> Do it. The 997.2 is a future classic, a real drivers car. Make sure you get PDK and Sports Chrono+ as an option. The sports exhaust is must have too, but can be added later. Have a look at 911uk.com as it's a brilliant resource.


Hi AceVentura,

Thanks mate, seems like you have some experience with these? Did you own one by any chance?

Only issue is I have only had my MK3 for 5months and can't really afford to take the massive hit if I trade it in.

Might put it up and see what kinda money I could get for it, but equally like I said I do love it.
The 911 gave me a feeling that the RS hasn't - I am sad about this as the RS was/is my dream car.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Ajay that's not what I want to hear! 

If I am totally honest, I still occasionally lust after something like this and try to tell myself "never meet your heroes", only a smidge more than my factory order TTRS... Truth is I avoided test driving one in case it _was_ all it was cracked up to be.

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...ition-throughout-rpm-technik-warranty/9241074

If it suits your needs I'd say you only live once - probably the best time to move on the MK3 is now whilst you still can't order the FL.

In balance, I was moving on from my MK2 "toy" as it had become my daily driver as I just enjoyed driving it all the time, I'd never be running an older Porsche as a daily. My alternate option was to keep the 335d and get an older Carrera circa 30k as a true weekend car. And if I'm honest, whilst many would say that would have been a better choice, I don't regret consolidating as the TTRS is the best all-rounder out there and I really enjoy every drive, whether it's a commute to work or weekend thrash. One day I will scratch that 911 itch, but it'll be as a weekend toy, the TTRS will remain as my daily.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

ajayp said:


> AceVentura said:
> 
> 
> > Do it. The 997.2 is a future classic, a real drivers car. Make sure you get PDK and Sports Chrono+ as an option. The sports exhaust is must have too, but can be added later. Have a look at 911uk.com as it's a brilliant resource.
> ...


Yes, I have a 997'2 c2s for nearly 4 years and previously had a cayman. Porsche ownership is different to any other. The RS is a very fast/fun car, but the 911 takes this to another level and has 60-70 years of improvements behind it. All of the porsche depreciation happens in the first 4 years or so. Mine is worth the same now as it was when I purchased it and I've put 20k miles on it.

The 997.2 is also the sweet spot because it's the last drivers 911. While later models are slightly faster the complaints are that they are more GT like and are turbocharged rather than NA flat 6.

Mines a keeper, and I only use for fun miles now but they make a great daily too. You can drive it to the track, turn on sports plus and you have a different beast. The Porsche market is slow at the moment so there are deals to be had.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

ross_t_boss said:


> Ajay that's not what I want to hear!
> 
> If I am totally honest, I still occasionally lust after something like this and try to tell myself "never meet your heroes", only a smidge more than my factory order TTRS... Truth is I avoided test driving one in case it _was_ all it was cracked up to be.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, hope all is well 

Like I mentioned, I love my RS and well the TT in general. It was always about owning the RS and 3 TT's later I was able to get the MK2 RS roadster. That was going to be me done, a keeper at that, then somehow I ended up in a brand new MK3 RS - :roll: That took the RS, MK3 body and tech to another level.

The 911 (an it kills me to say this.. ) is the better drivers car. The handling is excellent and I have always preferred NA engines. I love the instant power and remember it took me a while to understand how to drive the RS properly in all honestly. There is certain feeling around the 911, and can understand it now.

But here is where the RS is different, it makes me smile each time I walk up to it, or park and walk away. I love the engine, the tech, the aggressive look and also the fact that you don't see many of them around. The 911, gives me none of that but is all about the drive. For me, it's important to have the package and the RS gives me that.

So having thought about it and the drive into work this morning... the RS will be a keeper for now. However I will be keeping an eye on 911 prices to see if I can pick up a bargin as a toy!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

AceVentura said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > AceVentura said:
> ...


That's good to know on the depreciation side of things. I think the way to go for me is I will keep an eye out to see if I can find for a 997.2 (PDK) bargain. If so, will go for it and then see how I get on. The RS will stay, at least for a while


----------



## Dogbower (Nov 6, 2018)

I can't comment on modern Porsches, but we are lucky enough to have bought an old one 12 years ago.

Its 47 years old but never fails to impress, steering, engine, brakes, handling, makes you feel like you are at one with the road and every input has a direct effect on how quickly you do that.
Also if you don't pay attention when on the limit it can easily bite you.
Its also is ridiculously practical, and very reliable, goes away in november, comes out in march, and starts first time every year.
We use it a lot, not just a weekend toy, including a trip round europe, 3000miles in 2 weeks.

Decided to treat it to a a respray, so while it was away, got an old boxster last year to fill the gap .
It is 18 years old, and if I had more room would be keeping that as well, most fun you can have for 5K. Engine in the middle makes for incredible handling, flat 6 3.2 makes a great noise, and top down as long as its not raining.

Now our TT is obviously faster than both, very comfortable, and has incredible tech, but it doesn't engage in the same way as either of the Porsches.
Its a good car which we intend to keep for a number of years, you can get from A to B very quickly without really having to try, and I think thats the issue, lacks the ability to really engage. But thats modern cars for you.

Its a shame that the prices of early Porsches have gone silly, Boxster is the only cheap Porsche now, and even those are moving up slowly. 
If you get the chance buy a Porsche, but make sure its a good one or your wallet can take a beating.

Stuart.


----------

